# National Appaloosa show



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea... I have been. The breeder I got all my horses from is up there with some of my horses family... I was suppose to go.. but didnt make it =(


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It has been very eye opening.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea. The breeder is a great friend of mine... I cant wait to see how she does.. with the minumized horses she took. I wish I could have afforded to take my horse. But Oh well. 
Overall its a pretty decent association... I love the ACAP policy they have.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not bad. I just wish they were easier to communicate with. They are not punctual in responding to emails.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha... no... that can take a while. If I have something important... I usually just call. Cause they do take awhile to email back.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Having never been to this show - or heck - even paid much attention to it other than look at the pretty results photos in the journal, is the turn out usually this light?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

No... usually there are a lot more. But I know a lot of people who didnt go cause they cant afford to spend the entry fees... then the gas to get there, the stabling for 2 weeks, hotels for 2 weeks. Which is why I didnt go. Im in my own place this year... so rent and feed comes first. I have every intention of making it next year... I have already started saving up =)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The entry fees are crazy!!!! I can not believe they get that for ONE class. Is there prize money or just ribbons and trophies and such?

Silly question - do you have to qualify for Nationals?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

It depends on how you place... if you get money.. unless its changed. I havent made it in a couple years. 
I run there ACAP program... I never actually do Appaloosa shows... but with acap I can run NBHA and do my cutting and sortin and penning series... and all the points I get through them are recognized by the Appaloosa association. As long as I have points I can go. 
So im not sure how they do it if you ride the actual club shows...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am just shocked (not in a good way) at the quality of some of this riding for a national level show.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea... it is really sad. I have to agree there... thats why I dont do appaloosa shows. My appaloosas run in open shows. I do cutting jackpots all over FL against QH. And compete and sometimes win riding against $50,000 qhs that would put most appaloosas to shame. 
The quality of training in the appaloosa world is VERY poor because it doesnt take much to win... thats why I compete against the best I can find. I figure if I can atleast hold my own with the QHs... I can do great in Nationals.


----------

